# Winny in oil recipe



## meterman5 (Apr 7, 2017)

Has anyone made Winny in oil using the basic BA an BB solvents? I have made some using guaiacol but I want to try an experiment. 

I am certain I can heat some MCT or GSO hot enough to dissolve the winny without damaging it. My question is will BB hold it? I am only looking to make mg/mL max. I think I may try 25mg/mL to start.

Has anyone tried this before with success or am I going to waste my raws?


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 11, 2017)

I doubt it will hold


----------



## zst (May 17, 2017)

my recipes of winny always crashes, its horrible.  even if using guaiacol


----------



## ALLEX (May 24, 2017)

If it was possible, everyone would make it. 

But, by all means, try 25mg/ml with 35%BB and castor oil or something.


----------



## xman280 (Sep 29, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> If it was possible, everyone would make it.
> 
> But, by all means, try 25mg/ml with 35%BB and castor oil or something.



that ll be hell ..idk about u guys but even 20% BB makes me feel like shit,no BB for me..ever...i guess either caps or just make it in oil with BB an drink it....dont see many ppl complaining from BB, but i seem to be very sensitive to that junk...


----------

